# Earth Mother (Very NSFW Maternity)



## drofen (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry, this first post is probably a tad graphic, but hey, it's what I'm working on tonight.

This model is 38 wks pregnant, and she wanted some photos that communicated how 'organic' (her word) she's been feeling towards the end of her pregnancy.  I rarely use sepia toning, but it just felt right in this context, as did the grain.  







Thoughts and comments appreciated...


----------



## AdamBomb (Dec 3, 2008)

"Direct Linking Denied"


----------



## drofen (Dec 3, 2008)

AdamBomb said:


> "Direct Linking Denied"


 
Yeah, stand by.  Forgot to enable that.


----------



## AdamBomb (Dec 3, 2008)

drofen said:


> Yeah, stand by.



Not too sure if I want to stand by, that thing looks like it could come out at moment! 

On a more serious note, The Blanket(?) above her left leg is a bit distracting. Everything else looks good tho.


----------



## drofen (Dec 3, 2008)

Hmm, that didn't bother me....

...until you brought it up, LOL!


----------



## jlykins (Dec 4, 2008)

Lighting looks great, aside from the blanket, I'd say good job.


----------



## rmh159 (Dec 4, 2008)

This is more of a general comment / question which ties into this thread and others.

If a model wants to pose nude... why cut off the head?  If she's comfortable enough to be naked in front of the camera I don't understand why she would ruin the shot by having her head cut off.  Not that this shot is BAD but obviously it'd be a lot stronger to see a face in there.

:scratch:


----------



## dizzyg44 (Dec 4, 2008)

Very nice shot, I admire the mother for wanting to something far less traditional than most maternity shots.  She is really beautiful.

Like others have said, the blanket is distracting.  

I would have cropped out a little more on the right side, and slightly stronger lighting.

Ditto on the face.

Do you have others?  My wife after being recently pregnant loves maternity shots.

Overall very well done though


----------



## stsinner (Dec 4, 2008)

I was going to ask how I get girls to feel "organic" around me, but then I thought that would seem immature, so I won't.

This reminds me of a joke I once heard:  What's the difference between art and porn?



A government grant.....  LOL


But about the picture, I appreciate people that aren't too inhibited to remember that we're all human, and that picture will be a nice memory for her and her husband (and possibly child if it's a daughter) in the future..  Heck, if she is talking about feeling organic, then who knows-she might show it to more people-I've never known anyone who felt organic, so I don't know what that frame if mind is like.  But the picture is a nice memory of a beautiful time, and I think it's well captured..  

That said, I don't know that it was necessary to include the vagina in all its glory, because I think that takes it one step above R rated, but it's her picture, so it's her call.  It is, after all, where the baby will exit, so it's only natural, but I know that here in America people can't even look at naked boobs without flipping out..  When I was in Germany, you'd see boobs on billboards for car advertisements...  They think nothing of it..  Try that here, thee's be lawsuits...  We're pretty bunged up here, though.  A little too much for my taste..  .


----------



## drofen (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments, and constructive criticism.  I appreciate it!





rmh159 said:


> This is more of a general comment / question which ties into this thread and others.
> 
> If a model wants to pose nude... why cut off the head? If she's comfortable enough to be naked in front of the camera I don't understand why she would ruin the shot by having her head cut off. Not that this shot is BAD but obviously it'd be a lot stronger to see a face in there.
> 
> :scratch:


 
I'd have to say it has something to do with remaining anonymous.  I suppose there's an inherent risk in having pictures like this of yourself floating around?  Not sure beyond that.



dizzyg44 said:


> Very nice shot, I admire the mother for wanting to something far less traditional than most maternity shots. She is really beautiful.
> 
> Like others have said, the blanket is distracting.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the comments.  I do have others, but they include her face, so I doubt I'd have permission to post them.  Sorry about that.



stsinner said:


> I was going to ask how I get girls to feel "organic" around me, but then I thought that would seem immature, so I won't.
> 
> This reminds me of a joke I once heard: What's the difference between art and porn?
> 
> ...


 
I agree with you.  We're waaaay to uptight about our bodies here in the States.


----------



## RMThompson (Dec 4, 2008)

Personally I would've played up the aspect of being connected to nature and take her outdoors. The blanket is already distracting.


----------



## MHarvey (Dec 5, 2008)

Beautiful image and a very unique pose and idea. Personally I'm not crazy about the sepia tone, she almost appears "dead" to me. But that just boils down to personal opinion. Great job!


----------



## ChrisOquist (Dec 5, 2008)

I actually like the photograph without the head. It almost implies a classical statue (or at least the way we're used to seeing what remains of many classical statues), besides the fact that it makes the photo less about a person and more about pregnancy, "organic-ness," etc.


----------



## Moonb007 (Dec 8, 2008)

Your title was right on by the way.  I think the shot was good, I would have liked to seen her body turned a little to the right.  Maybe you have gotten other shots besides the one that played with the posing.  I agree on the blanket as its just a fraction, so it looks as if it was not meant to be there.  I think the coloring is great and good for the model feeling a need to capture this moment in her life.


----------



## AlexColeman (Jan 13, 2009)

The pic isn't here


----------

